# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Taxidermists in Southland??

## 223nut

Anyone know of a good taxidermist down south? 

Its only taken me 5 years to get a decent buck thats worth mounting,  9 points in total but only just out of velvet

Hopefully the photos r going to show up...

----------


## Dundee

O'Rourkes taxidermy
I have used these guys awesome work.
Quality trophy taxidermists from Soutland, Canterbury - O&#39;Rourke Brothers

----------


## SiB

There's a business in Clinton but I can't say as to his quality or prices

----------


## 223nut

> There's a business in Clinton but I can't say as to his quality or prices



Been past that a few times and never seen any signs of life, closest i've found is in dunedin

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Pretty sure a bloke in Otatara does it. The name eludes me. Someone will chime in.

----------


## 223nut

> Pretty sure a bloke in Otatara does it. The name eludes me. Someone will chime in.


Dennis Collins, rumour has it he is super busy, only going to get busier with the roar, only other people are Steve abernethy in dunedin and Dave jocobs in Queenstown, really hoping to find someone in invers as its a pain in the a## going to Dunedin or qtown for a day trip from Stewart Island!

----------


## deepsouthaussie

That's the one! Surely worth the call anyway.

----------


## stug

Just courier it.

----------


## 223nut

Dennis is going to do it for me.

He suggested going down the dorsal stripe from between his antlers to ribs and leaving legs as socks, but all the videos online are showing from knees up past elbows and to ribs and leaving the neck skin entire.

Anyone got any advice on which way is better?

----------


## R93

His way.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## MDub

It's better not to cut it, the taxidermist can cut it later if they need to. They won't be happy about the cut on the base of the neck lol.

----------


## 223nut

Cant believe it, was hoping for a yewrling.... And get a 10pointer! Pics tomorrow

----------


## 223nut

Horrible photo but its dark and adreneline is stil pumping

----------


## 223nut

More pictures as promised. No cut on the base of the neck this time!

----------


## puku

> Attachment 47167Attachment 47168
> 
> More pictures as promised. No cut on the base of the neck this time!


Wahoo that's an awesome one! Good bush coloring in the boney bits too!

Looks like an old fella also 
Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Just got them scored, 120 to classify as 'trophy' best ever is 180. The 10pt came out at 110 and the 9pt 131 so pretty stoked.

@ puku yeah he is an old one, gong grey... Know the feeling

----------


## 223nut

Bumping thread, all packed away for the ferry, pics to one if he gets unpacked tonight. Then convincing the interior decorator it needs to live in the living room! Sun damage right.......

----------


## 223nut

Pics as promised, headed it to the living room!!!

Really happy with how he came out, now the the chamoi tahr and fallow to join him

----------


## blake

What a beauty! Thats gotta take pride of place in the house.Well done man.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

If anyone wants the taxidermist details pm me!

More than happy to take extra pics, I'm really impressed!

----------


## MassiveAttack

Thats a nice rack.  Don't cut the throat on a trophy....

+1 for O'Rourke Brothers, they are lifelong family friends and do good work.

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit hot well done!

how about a pick more from the side?

----------


## 223nut

> Thats a nice rack.  Don't cut the throat on a trophy....
> 
> +1 for O'Rourke Brothers, they are lifelong family friends and do good work.


Cut the throat on the 9pointer I got two days before this guy and learnt my lesson, was a good week  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

@veitnamcam can't take pic from other side as the background a mess!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 56121 @veitnamcam can't take pic from other side as the background a mess!


Nice Buck and mount mate.

----------


## 223nut

> Nice Buck and mount mate.


Cheers

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cheers


I hope to hunt them one day and I will be hitting you up for tips :Wink:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## moose272

Nice bucks!! well done :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

> Nice bucks!! well done


Thanks, kinda annoying have him on the wall and an empty freezer though!

----------

